# Global LTE from OTA?



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

In the article below:

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/verizons-pair-of-razrs-getting-ice-cream-sandwich-and-global-lte-r914

Verizon is saying with the new ICS update for the RAZR's they are enabling global LTE? So its just a switch they can flip via OTA?









I know LTE is a European invention, but will they use the same 700mhz band or will this update enable another?

I wonder if the Thunderbolt is getting the same love when ICS rolls out for it?

Hmmm gets me wondering what else can be enabled that we don't know about? that GSM radio perhaps? **wishes**

guess we will wait and see.....


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

A friend of mine is on the 211 ics and asked Verizon for traveling purposes would he have a problem with service. They said he would need a new sim card and he would have no issues connecting to service.

M.A.D.


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

mad96 said:


> A friend of mine is on the 211 ics and asked Verizon for traveling purposes would he have a problem with service. They said he would need a new sim card and he would have no issues connecting to service.
> 
> M.A.D.


Hmm..
My brother has the razr, and I've got a good friend that works at Verizon, gonna do some digging, see what I can find out.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

don't you still need a GSM radio?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brianburen (Jul 14, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> don't you still need a GSM radio?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Well thats what I'm getting at, if they can remotely enable global LTE. Then maybe they can enable a hidden GSM radio that they kept secret.
Also I have been doing alot of reading in the 4G LTE and it is GSM, so maybe it can handle other frequencies when an OTA opens it up.
The ipad uses the same modem chip and look what it is capable of?



> [background=rgb(242, 242, 242)]"In a recent report, [/background]_AnandTech_[background=rgb(242, 242, 242)] [/background]discovered[background=rgb(242, 242, 242)] that the new iPad uses Qualcomm's MDM9600 baseband chip which supports UE Category 3 LTE, CDMA2000 1x/EVDO Rev.A (and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from here : http://www.appleinsi...th_america.html



> Now that the restore .ipsw images have been posted and are available for download, I took a peek inside and did a little bit of forensics. It turns out that Apple has gone with Qualcomm's MDM9600, and has given the device codename Maverick (as opposed to Trek for MDM6610). This part still contains UE Category 3 LTE, CDMA2000 1x/EVDO Rev.A (and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from here:http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1336260

I know I'll probably find Protekks pink unicorn with rainbow colored horn before I find a GSM radio in the tbolt, but hey we can dream right?


----------

